# Mobile 1, Castrol, or Other- Please Help?



## 2013GLIAutobahn (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I know the VW dealership stocks Castrol Edge Professional OE 5w-40. My manual calls for 5w-30 or 5w-40, and I was thinking about switching to Mobile 1 ESP 5w-30. I am going to do my own changes and I was wondering if this would be a good change, or if there's another brand of oil that could be recommended. The car I am referring to is a 2016 Jetta Sport with the 1.8T Gen 3 engine and an APR Stage 1 tune with 48,000 miles. The reasons are of course price, performance, and longevity. I have used Mobile 1 in my Eclipse GSX and was always happy with it, just trying to find oil that's cheaper than almost $8/guart, with the same or better quality. It is a daily driver and I am not planning to modify it past the current tune. Also while I am asking, any particular oil filter brand that is recommended?

Thank you!


----------



## avs (May 23, 2012)

As long as it’s vw 502 and vw 504 spec oil you’re good. Here’s a list of vw 502 and vw 504 approved oil per Audi technical service bulletin. https://www.audiusa.com/content/dam...2017-Technical-Service-Bulletin-1.22.2018.pdf
Since I’m in the northeast I normally use 0w40. The temperature range on 0w40 is slightly wider than 5w40.
As far as oil brand I usually go with whoever have them on sale. M1 usually go for about 22 for the 5qt jug at Walmart and also m1 have $12 mail in rebate every so often.

Some people on the intranet swear liqui moly is the best oil to use. For less than double the price of LM I’ll stick with m1 or Castrol.

I used either oem oil filter or Mann filter.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Valvoline SynPower MST 5W40 Motor Oil 4.99qt at NAPA right now. It's on the list.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

Mobile 1 5w-30 Full Syn, $25/5 Liters at Wal-Mart, AND Mobile 1 filter. I'll go another way on a full synthetic oil before I skimp on the filter. I honestly would never use a Mann unless I had to. To me, the filter is the critical part. I'm not being condescending at all - but you could have the greatest oil made - if the filter is shredding apart, or passing metal grit through...

Also, I always use Liquid Moly every 4th oil change. It really helps keep seals supple and parts coated from a metalurgic perspective. 

Rotella works great too. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

groundnpound said:


> Mobile 1 5w-30 Full Syn, $25/5 Liters at Wal-Mart, AND Mobile 1 filter. I'll go another way on a full synthetic oil before I skimp on the filter. I honestly would never use a Mann unless I had to. To me, the filter is the critical part. I'm not being condescending at all - but you could have the greatest oil made - if the filter is shredding apart, or passing metal grit through...
> 
> Also, I always use Liquid Moly every 4th oil change. It really helps keep seals supple and parts coated from a metalurgic perspective.
> 
> ...


The regular Mobil 1 5w30 doesn't meet the requirements for 502.00.

At Wallyworld, get whatever is on sale, Mobil 1 0w40, Castrol 0w40, or Pennzoil 0w40. The Mobil 1 filter is usually overpriced. You're paying a premium for the Mobil 1 box, just like you would at the dealership to have the VWAG stamping on the filter ends.

Order the Mann filters online.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

You are correct, my mistake, you do need the 0W40, thanks. 
I will agree to disagree on the filter. I've cut 8 different filters I half to evaluate and there is a clear quality difference. There are some pretty good videos on YouTube - but if you are anything like me (and sounds like you may be) you'll want to see for yourself. 
Good Luck,


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I think it's funny how you think that VW has their own oil specs and that is the best oil around, but the factory oil filters are junk? 

Mann is OEM to many manufacturers. Since I've been fixing German cars for 35 years, I'm pretty certain I have seen more used oil filters that you ever will. As a diagnostic technician for over 20 years, I bet I cut open more oil/fuel filters too. I have never seen a factory [Mann, Hengst, Mahle] filter not do their job in the time/mileage they are suppose to do it. I have seen them fail after 40k miles, but that is not what they are designed to last.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

groundnpound said:


> You are correct, my mistake, you do need the 0W40, thanks.
> I will agree to disagree on the filter. I've cut 8 different filters I half to evaluate and there is a clear quality difference. There are some pretty good videos on YouTube - but if you are anything like me (and sounds like you may be) you'll want to see for yourself.
> Good Luck,
> 
> ...


Mobil 1 filters are made by Champion Labs, which they use a louvered center core. The benefit is no scrap metal to send off to recycle. The downside is, consistency, as the louvers have a tendency to be not be completely punched open.

One of the best filters is Fram Ultra's. But at around $30 per filter at WalMart (XG10600), I'm not paying more than 2x as much compared to a Mann filter.

https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4273651/M1_M-103_Oil_Filter_closed_lou


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

So, I've NEVER called anything junk, nor stated anything wouldn't do the job. 
I simply stated what I observed, and that is that some oil filters are better built than others. They may, in fact, NOT work better. But a better built anything will gain my confidence. 
As for oil specs, we will simply have to agree to disagree. VW does have their own oil specs. I've never stated it was better. Cadillac has their own coolant- and I'm not crowing about it being better, simply acknowledging a difference specified for those vehicles. 
Hope that makes sense. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

2013GLIAutobahn said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know the VW dealership stocks Castrol Edge Professional OE 5w-40. My manual calls for 5w-30 or 5w-40, and I was thinking about switching to Mobile 1 ESP 5w-30. I am going to do my own changes and I was wondering if this would be a good change, or if there's another brand of oil that could be recommended. The car I am referring to is a 2016 Jetta Sport with the 1.8T Gen 3 engine and an APR Stage 1 tune with 48,000 miles. The reasons are of course price, performance, and longevity. I have used Mobile 1 in my Eclipse GSX and was always happy with it, just trying to find oil that's cheaper than almost $8/guart, with the same or better quality. It is a daily driver and I am not planning to modify it past the current tune. Also while I am asking, any particular oil filter brand that is recommended?
> 
> Thank you!


Unless you're confident that NJ has 10 ppm sulfur gasoline, I would not use Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 for longer than 5,000 miles. 504.00(/507.00) is made for 10 ppm sulfur fuels, and has a correspondingly low TBN with it. There really isn't much detergents in that oil.

You're better off with the WalMart choices I referenced. Some times, Mobil 1 offers rebates that can make your purchases even less expensive.


----------



## 531sb2 (Jan 15, 2008)

How about Redline Oil and Wix filters?


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> Unless you're confident that NJ has 10 ppm sulfur gasoline, I would not use Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 for longer than 5,000 miles. 504.00(/507.00) is made for 10 ppm sulfur fuels, and has a correspondingly low TBN with it. There really isn't much detergents in that oil.
> 
> You're better off with the WalMart choices I referenced. Some times, Mobil 1 offers rebates that can make your purchases even less expensive.


What? He has a TSI not a TDI, why would there be any sulphur in his fuel?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

MK7_JSW said:


> What? He has a TSI not a TDI, why would there be any sulphur in his fuel?


Because there is sulfur in gasoline also

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Because there is sulfur in gasoline also


The gas in the US does have higher than 10ppm sulphur so yes, limit OCI to 5k for 504 oils. In reality, the Mobil 1 0w-40 is a light 40 weight and the Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 is a heavy 30 weight. 

Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 cSt Viscosity @ 100C: 11.8
Mobil 1 FS 0w-40 cSt Viscosity @ 100C: 12.9

Definitely use the 0w-40 in a gasoline engine in the US.


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

531sb2
How about Redline Oil and Wix filters?

FYI, Mann+Hummel owns Wix, the Wix 57561 is the same filter as the Mann W 719/45 and Mann filters are cheaper.


----------



## avs (May 23, 2012)

BsickPassat said:


> Mobil 1 filters are made by Champion Labs, which they use a louvered center core. The benefit is no scrap metal to send off to recycle. The downside is, consistency, as the louvers have a tendency to be not be completely punched open.
> 
> One of the best filters is Fram Ultra's. But at around $30 per filter at WalMart (XG10600), I'm not paying more than 2x as much compared to a Mann filter.
> 
> https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/4273651/M1_M-103_Oil_Filter_closed_lou


Fram ultra xg10600 is a spin on can type oil filter. Unless I’m wrong, it’s not the right filter for the newer generation of 1.8t or 2.0t engine.


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

504 performance at 1/2 the price.

Nearly. Better than 502 by far.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-Euro-L-5W-30-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-qt/495194903


----------

